# motivation



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, is there anyone who has a weight issue or just want to be that bit more healthier???would you be interested in meeting up each week/daily whatever suits really to keep fit, keep motivated swap recipes ect. Its hard trying to stay motivated, judging by past posts there seems to be a lot of people like myself, who needs that extra motivation, so come on what are we waiting for lets get active


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Wonderwoman, just wanted to say that this is a great initiative. I'm sorry I won't be able to commit at this point of time because I really have been running around like a headless chicken the past month and a half trying hard to balance work and a personal life!
I just wanted to wish you good luck! I know how hard it can be and motivation plays a very important role in sticking to your goals. If you'd like to chat online, etc I'm always here!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I would.. I am SERIOUSLY unfit at the moment.. but I think I live the complete op end of Dubai so the hour + travelling would need its own motivational crew 

Good luck though


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

*hi*



pamela0810 said:


> Hi Wonderwoman, just wanted to say that this is a great initiative. I'm sorry I won't be able to commit at this point of time because I really have been running around like a headless chicken the past month and a half trying hard to balance work and a personal life!
> I just wanted to wish you good luck! I know how hard it can be and motivation plays a very important role in sticking to your goals. If you'd like to chat online, etc I'm always here!


hi pamela, your reply is greatly appericated and thank you for your kind words. I cannot believe that i have only had two replies, last week there was quiet a few people on the forum moaning about there weight issues, where have they all gone??. I know how difficult it can be when trying to juggle and finding a happy balance between work and personal time i wish you luck on that aspect.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What happened to the people who were doing the walks on the marina walk? Something with a sat time like 7 or 8pm show up and just join in walking would seem to be easier for a diverse crowd.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

*hi*



Jynxgirl said:


> What happened to the people who were doing the walks on the marina walk? Something with a sat time like 7 or 8pm show up and just join in walking would seem to be easier for a diverse crowd.[/QUO
> 
> yea i agree with you walking in a large group of people may work for some people, that is not for me , myself in particular would prefer to have a smaller group of people who have silimar issues as myself i.e weight problems, i myself would not be comfortable joining in with a large group of people to walk with. As you have pointed out this would be easier for a diverse crowd, as the saying goes diversity is variety. For motivatioin, certain people need encouragement its important for them and myself as individuals to feel comfortable, happy and strong as we all are so diverse, hence the reason why i put the thread up in the first place.
> 
> .


----------



## lakishap8584 (Nov 1, 2010)

That would be a great idea and interesting but I have a tight schedule this week. I might be able to join by mid December..Cheers.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

yeaaaaa thank you and welcome !


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

I just pm wonderwoman and see if we can coordinate and attend exercise classes together in a particular gym. Having said that, I would like to ask if anyone has information which gyms are offering drop in fees for their exercise classes, just to have more options. Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Understand. I thought the thing on the walk was just a few people showing up. If you were the one organizing it, you would have to be there or let down those who are waiting on your to be the leader. With only 8 hours (or less depening on traffic) actually at home, I can relate with the need for motivation. I rather sleep on those days and even on my off days, my treadmill seems to not get used enough to make up for it. And my waist line has grown this year.  

I could use some motivation but someone better be able to come drag me out of bed an hour early at 2 am


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

where do you live, i'll throw some tear gas threw your window that will get you motivated alright 

I would like to do the Marina Walk thingy, haven't been to JBR for months!


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks got it have pm you


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

*come on*



Jynxgirl said:


> Understand. I thought the thing on the walk was just a few people showing up. If you were the one organizing it, you would have to be there or let down those who are waiting on your to be the leader. With only 8 hours (or less depening on traffic) actually at home, I can relate with the need for motivation. I rather sleep on those days and even on my off days, my treadmill seems to not get used enough to make up for it. And my waist line has grown this year.
> 
> I could use some motivation but someone better be able to come drag me out of bed an hour early at 2 am


come and join us jynxgirl my waist line has grown as well just think on thoes jeans you want to get into only they only come past your knees lol:clap2::clap2:


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

hahahahah yea right!!!!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ok i seriously wanna get in on this... but again... im wayyyyyy on the other end of town... i hav trouble motivating myself to go to the gym where im signed up and which is 10 mins from where i live!!!


----------

